# How to determine the position of the rods



## rovenm (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

I am making my first ever jig which is the edge guide. I have assembled the guide and the fence. Now I want to know the easiest possible way to align the holes for the guide rods on the jig prior to drilling. I would welcome any suggestions that will help me synchoronize the holes on the jig with the router. Thanks. Roven


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Old trick I learned long ago in aligning something else, but should work for your jig. Put rods in router base and even up the ends with a straight edge and secure to base. Smear lip stick on the ends and then press ends against jig. Drill holes where you see lipstick :dance3:

Hey! It works pretty good so don't laugh :thank_you2:


----------



## rovenm (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Bob. Now I have to just convince my wife that her lipstick has multiple uses! :laugh:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roven

Just one more way,,slip in some rods ( welding rods/1/4" steel rods/all threaded rod/? etc.) grind them to a Sharp point,slip them in place tighten them down and tap the router..it will mark it on dead center of the hole you need to drill..

=========


----------



## rovenm (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Bob for the suggestion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome

If used my BOSS's lipstick I would be deep stuff ,I use her finger nail cleaner ONE TIME and she will not let it go...nag nag nag,I was not going to use all of it.. just some of it.. 

=========


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Sorry Bob, You just have to remember who is the top dog. Then, never make that mistake twice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

Yep, it's like putting your hand on top of the hot stove,it just takes one time for me..


==========


dutchman 46 said:


> Sorry Bob, You just have to remember who is the top dog. Then, never make that mistake twice.


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

*Dowel Centers*

I have used dowel centers for determining the positions of the rod ends. You can get them at pretty much any woodworking-supplies store.

Hope that helps. MM


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Bob.. I don't have any lipstick in my shop. May I borrow some of *yours*? :lol: :jester:



Bob said:


> Old trick I learned long ago in aligning something else, but should work for your jig. Put rods in router base and even up the ends with a straight edge and secure to base. Smear lip stick on the ends and then press ends against jig. Drill holes where you see lipstick :dance3:


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought a set of these:

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

which would probably work just great for you. Lots of other uses too, one of the most useful items I've purchased in a long time.

rstermer


----------

